# Hard Lotion Packaging



## jkm8113 (Aug 21, 2012)

I received a container of hard lotion in a small round tin as a gift.  I have found a recipe that I think will make something similar and want to make some, but I don't know where I could find tins to put the round bars in.  Anyone have a good source.  I am looking for something about 2.5" in diameter and maybe .75" deep.  Thanks.


----------



## Genny (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's a list of some suppliers that carry them:
Natures Garden Candles (http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... -Tins.html)
Brambleberry (http://www.brambleberry.com/Candle-Tins-P3304.aspx)
SKS (http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/SearchIndexMetal.html)
Container & Packaging (http://www.containerandpackaging.com/ca ... list&0&0,0)
Specialty Bottle (http://www.specialtybottle.com/metalcontainers.aspx)
Candlewic (http://www.candlewic.com/store/category ... dle%20Tins)
New Directions (http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/p ... -2_90.html)
Wholesale Supplies Plus (http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... Metal+Tins)
Peak (http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Trav ... C1040.aspx)
MMS (http://www.thesage.com/catalog/LipBalmContainers.html)
Candle Cocoon (http://candlecocoon.com/itemlisting.asp?ID=6&G=10)

Also, if you have a Dollar Tree or a Craft Store (Hobby Lobby, Joann Fabrics, Michaels, etc) near you, most of them carry tins as well.


----------



## Genny (Aug 21, 2012)

Completely forgot some more:
http://www.nuscentscandle.com/2WINTIN.html
on Etsy http://www.etsy.com/search/supplies?q=c ... in=0&max=0


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh my, thank you for such a wonderful list.  I am off to check them out now.  Thanks again.


----------



## Genny (Aug 21, 2012)

You're welcome. Have fun looking. I hope I didn't overwhelm you LOL


----------



## Flameflightcc (Aug 22, 2012)

I use the flat 4oz tins from Specialty Bottle..if you get the right blend of beeswax to butters and oils..you can pour directly into the tin and when it's cool, it will shrink slightly and come out of the tin easily.


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 23, 2012)

Flameflightcc said:
			
		

> I use the flat 4oz tins from Specialty Bottle..if you get the right blend of beeswax to butters and oils..you can pour directly into the tin and when it's cool, it will shrink slightly and come out of the tin easily.




Do you have a recipe that is the "right" blend that you wouldn't mind sharing?  My problem is I don't have molds and would like to pour directly into the tins, but I sure don't want to do a batch and have them all stick and not come out.  

I poured the ones I did last night into muffin wrappers that were set into a muffin tin and then when they hardened, I was able to pop them out.  But pouring directly into the tin would save a step and I would be able to gauge how deep to pour each one--with the muffin wrappers I had to guess.


----------



## Flameflightcc (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't sell them,they are for personal use only, so my ingredients are based on what I have on hand..and is never quite the same twice.

I also suggest that you pour one, and then re warm the rest after you know where you should be pouring. 

I don't have my recipe book at the moment. I'll post it a bit later.


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 23, 2012)

Flameflightcc said:
			
		

> I don't sell them,they are for personal use only, so my ingredients are based on what I have on hand..and is never quite the same twice.
> 
> I also suggest that you pour one, and then re warm the rest after you know where you should be pouring.
> 
> I don't have my recipe book at the moment. I'll post it a bit later.



Thank you, I have a feeling that once I do this a few times, I will have a better feel for what I am actually doing.  I don't have the funds for something to be a real flop and lose the ingredients, so I am trying to avoid that if at all possible.  

Thanks again for checking your recipe for me.


----------



## Flameflightcc (Aug 23, 2012)

See the packaging thread.


----------



## Clueless (May 1, 2013)

Try this, I love it!!
http://www.easternmobeekeepers.com/content/presentations/Lotion.pdf


----------

